# Nipah Virus



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 8, 2021)

https://www.npr.org/2021/09/08/1035137211/nipah-virus-india-death-kerala
https://www.wokv.com/news/trending/...oncerned-about-it/Q6PZFNB5B5ED3LAG3ZMA67I6EE/


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 9, 2021)

It's pretty much an annual problem but of course it's gonna make headlines now.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 9, 2021)

see yall on mars


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 9, 2021)

I guess this shit is the second great flood that purged a lot of evil humans in biblical times weither the human race survives is not my problem i kept calling for a reboot of planet earth perhaps my call has been answered


----------



## notimp (Sep 12, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> I guess this shit is the second great flood that purged a lot of evil humans in biblical times weither the human race survives is not my problem i kept calling for a reboot of planet earth perhaps my call has been answered


Perfectly normal Thursday.

Someone probably should say something to counter the "total horrorshow" approach of viewing the world. So: "Meh."


----------

